# Im buying a Crotch-Rocket



## 102first_hussars (May 4, 2007)

Its a Suzuki GSX 600, 

man this thing goes from 0-120 K like f*cking no effort

any the original price for it was about 15.000, but i was able to work the guy down to 13.850, but with the new exhuast system im putting on it in total it should be about 16.500.

I gotta get my class 6, but my brother has a class 6, so i can ride beside him legally as a beginner.


----------



## mkloby (May 4, 2007)

Congrats. I myself prefer Harley Sporsters... I risk my neck enough with my day job, so I don't think I should tempt fate by getting a bike.

Please just don't be one of those morons that busts wheelies and stoppies, and at traffic lights stands up and spins the rear tire...


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2007)

What a beautiful bike.Congrats.I think you should feel yourself like a real hussar. Personally, I prefer a bicycle and a car.


----------



## timshatz (May 4, 2007)

Nice bike, sweet. Good move getting something that puts a little fear into you. Not into bikes anymore myself (prefer ragtops) but am 100% in agreement that the day you stop pushing for a wild ass ride is the day you start dying. GO TO IT!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2007)

UGGH I would never buy a rice burning crotch rocket. Harley all the way.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 4, 2007)

Well my dad has a Harley Fatboy, Its awesome, its just not my taste


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2007)

I am going to buy you a coffin, what size do you need it in?


----------



## timshatz (May 4, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> I am going to buy you a coffin, what size do you need it in?



Same color as the bike? I hear they're selling them over at Costco now.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 4, 2007)

Uh no they dont, I shop at costco all the time


but, they do sell truck tires for like 20 buck, there just piled in a pyramid all over the like f*ck i had a stroke, mess its the folly of man


----------



## Negative Creep (May 4, 2007)

I'd never buy a bike for one simple reason - I'd kill myself within a week. Riders aren't know as organ doners for nothing! I'll keep my car thanks, ok I wish it was as quick as a bike, but at least I have a loud stereo, aircon, comfy seats, and a vague chance of surviving a crash. Plus I don''t have to dress like a Power Ranger to drive it


----------



## lesofprimus (May 4, 2007)

I owned a bike once, for about a week... I got it up to 160 mph and got rid of it quickly, as I sensed my death around the corner...

Bikers are targets for the moronic and the senile....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> I'll keep my car thanks, ok I wish it was as quick as a bike,



Why its not like you can drive that fast back in the States anyhow. I remember driving from Greenville, SC to Valdosta, GA last year and it taking like 8 hours. Over here on the Autobahn that same distance would take only a few!  



Negative Creep said:


> Plus I don''t have to dress like a Power Ranger to drive it


----------



## mkloby (May 4, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why its not like you can drive that fast back in the States anyhow. I remember driving from Greenville, SC to Valdosta, GA last year and it taking like 8 hours. Over here on the Autobahn that same distance would take only a few!




Isn't Moody AFB in Valdosta, GA? The zoomies have so many bases I can't keep track of them.  The Drive from Quantico to P'cola was a 13 hour drive. Thank God I'm not doing the FL to CA drive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2007)

Yeap it sure is. Neat museum there. At the airfield I was at at the time, there was a private F-4 Phantom parked there.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 4, 2007)

It's true there aren't many places you can drive fast in the UK - damn camera and talivans are everywhere. But there are still places you can enjoy some spirited driving (on a private road officer). I'd love to go to America, get a muscle car and hit the open road though!


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 4, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> It's true there aren't many places you can drive fast in the UK - damn camera and talivans are everywhere. But there are still places you can enjoy some spirited driving (on a private road officer). I'd love to go to America, get a muscle car and hit the open road though!



Thats not a problem here, some of the best places in Canada to go riding is right here in Alberta just outside of Edmonton


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2007)

Nice bike!

The 1100 version has a weird ass exhaust tip. But it looks pretty cool.

I prefer Ducatis personally, only need 2 cylidners 

Suzuki Hayabusa though I wouldn't mind a burst on, 311km/ph stock wtf lmao!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> It's true there aren't many places you can drive fast in the UK - damn camera and talivans are everywhere. But there are still places you can enjoy some spirited driving (on a private road officer). I'd love to go to America, get a muscle car and hit the open road though!




 I thought I was talking to someone else when I posted that. I got it mixed up!


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 5, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> The 1100 version has a weird ass exhaust tip. But it looks pretty cool.
> 
> ...




Yeah I was looking into the 1100, but i didnt like the exhuast, it would have way too much to put a conventional exhuast pipe on it, like 2500.00, but im getting it put on my 600 for 1275


----------



## Clave (May 5, 2007)

I like it.. I owned a couple of the early ones... GSX600f - and it looks like they have advanced a long way since then... 8) 

Oh, and I incurred my one and only driving ban aboard the first one - zipped past an unmarked radar car at 121mph... and then spent 3 months taking Public Transport to work...  

They are seriously quick - I'm a car driver now, but can still appreciate getting up to 60 in under 4 seconds, which is waay outside the realms of most cars on the road...

Oh.. And you should watch Mad Max again - the bike crashes in that will convince you that you don't want to go under a truck at 100mph...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2007)

Man, Mad Max is STILL a classic...


----------



## Heinz (May 6, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Man, Mad Max is STILL a classic...



Indeed!

Being into modified cars Im seriously thinking of making an interceptor8)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2007)

An interceptor would be cool...


----------



## Negative Creep (May 6, 2007)

Mad Max was indeed a great film (although the sequel was better); there are few nicer noises than a V8 on carbs..............


----------



## Heinz (May 6, 2007)

For sure, the only thing is the supercharger on the car is fake lol

Its a 351 Clevo with the belt running off the water pump


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

Was driving back home from a late afternoon on the freeway. It just so happened that Saturday was Cinco de Drinko here in the US. Two guys on bikes pass me and another car right between us doing wheelies at 70mph.

I now know why my insurance rates are so high. Someone has to pay to sponge up the redstreak.


----------

